# Ridley Noah for TTs= good



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I just used my Noah ('08) in a quite tough TT "stage race" Here's a couple of pics of how it looks set up that way. In these pics I had some clinchers on for testing and I did put a longer stem on for the races I just finished. I rode a 23-11 on some deep dish Reynolds carbon tubulars on the longer courses with substantial downhills and really made up time on the very high speed descents and the tricky corners. For the shorter 'hillclimb' course I rode another road bike (Colnago CX-1). Here's a link to the courses. I was 3mins down going into Sunday's long long out and back and made it all back plus 8 seconds to take my class, all with the help of the Noah in TT form. An excellent all around bike that also got me a few crit wins earlier on this spring. Very versatile.

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/deschutes

Don Hanson


----------

